

Site Claims to Loosen Google “Death Grip” - nradov
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/07/13/site-claims-to-loosen-google-%E2%80%9Cdeath-grip%E2%80%9D/

======
pessimizer
I'm not sure whether they've loosened Google's "Death Grip," as much as
they've separated garbage content from good content so the algo doesn't have
to blacklist their entire site.

~~~
pak
Which would be a success of Google's new algorithm, as far as Google's users
are concerned: force the website owner to separate out his own garbage, and
only the good stuff makes it to the search results.

Although I wonder: if a website spreads enough of its "garbage" around
multiple domains (not subdomains), it might be able to still avoid the new
blacklist threshold while polluting entire pages of Google results. It's not
hard to trivially reskin your site and pump it through hundreds of domains--
certain sites in, ahem, seedier parts of the web have done it for years.

------
nhebb
The article is mediocre at best, but it does reinforce my belief that Panda
was the most effective Google update so far in whittling down internet spam.
HubPages became a magnet for SEO spammers wanting to create backlinks to their
sites. In fact, here's a HubPage detailing the practice:
<http://hubpages.com/hub/How-To-Create-Backlinks>

